# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Hội An – Huế  5 ngày 5 đêm

## dulichanhsaomoi

Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Hội An – Huế 
(Thời gian: 5 ngày 5 đêm, phương tiện Tàu)

Dải đất miền Trung nhiều nắng gió lại là nơi lưu giữ những giá trị văn hóa kiệt xuất của thiên nhiên và con người tạo dựng. Trên dải đất hẹp, từ Quảng Bình tới Quảng Nam đã hình thành nên con đường du lịch di sản miền Trung. Nó là kết quả tự nhiên của sự thừa nhận quốc tế với giá trị văn hóa của thiên nhiên và con người Việt Nam.
Là thủ đô cũ của Việt Nam độc lập từ năm 1802 nên Huế không chỉ là một trung tâm chính trị mà còn là một trung tâm văn hoá, tôn giáo của triều đại nhà Nguyễn cho đến 1945. Dòng sông Hương uốn quanh qua Kinh thành, qua Hoàng thành, qua Tử cấm thành và qua Đại nội, càng làm tăng thêm vẻ đẹp tự nhiên của một kinh đô phong kiến độc đáo này.

ĐÊM THỨ NHẤT: KHỞI HÀNH ĐI ĐÀ NẴNG  

        18h00: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón quý khách ra Ga Hà Nội khởi hành chuyến tàu SE1 đi Đà Nẵng, quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu. (Nếu đi bằng máy bay thì sẽ khởi hành vào sáng ngày hôm sau).

NGÀY 01: ĐÀ NẴNG  ( Ăn trưa, tối)

- 10h30: Đến Đà Nẵng, xe đón quý khách về nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 
- Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng.
- Chiều: Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi tham quan.
• Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Moutain)
• Viếng Linh Ứng Tự, về khách  sạn nhận phòng.
• Thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp biển Mỹ Khê (Được tạp chí Forbes bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển quyến rũ nhất HànhTinh). Tư do tắm biển Mỹ Khê.
Tối: Ăn tối với đặc sản “Bánh Tráng thịt heo hai đầu da & Mì Quảng”. Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,... 
Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Nẵng.

NGÀY 02: ĐÀ NẴNG -ĐÔ THỊ CỔ HỘI AN (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách trả phòng. Khởi hành tham quan Đô thị cổ Hội An được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản Văn hoá Thế giới, trên đường Quý khách dừng chân tham quan:
• Ngũ Hành Sơn – một tuyệt tác của thiên nhiên với những hang động huyền bí, thâm nghiêm (khám phá các hang động, vãn cảnh đẹp non nước trời mây, viếng những ngôi chùa thiêng).
• Làng đá Mỹ nghệ Non Nước.
• Biển Non Nước – China Beach.
Vào Hội An ăn trưa, nhận phòng. 
Buổi chiều tham quan: 
• Di sản văn hóa Phố cổ Hội An với nhà cổ Tấn Ký, Đền thờ thị tộc Phúc Kiến, chùa cầu Nhật Bản, nhà thờ tộc Trần...
Tối: Ăn tối. Tự do. Nghỉ đêm tại Hội An.

NGÀY 03 : CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ – DI SẢN VĂN HÓA THẾ GIỚI (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn khởi hành đi Huế.  Xe đưa đoàn đi xuyên qua hầm đèo Hải Vân – chiêm ngưỡng công trình hầm đường bộ dài nhất Đông Nam Á, dừng chân chụp ảnh tại làng chài Lăng Cô.
Đến Huế, nhận phòng khách sạn. Ăn trưa.
Chiều: đoàn sẽ tham quan:
• Kinh Thành – Hoàng Cung của 13 vị Vua triều Nguyễn với Ngọ Môn, điện Thái Hoà, Tử Cấm Thành, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh – Đây cũng là một trong những di sản của Việt Nam được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản văn hóa thế giới. 
• Chùa Thiên Mụ cổ kính, xây dựng từ những năm đầu của thế kỉ XVII. 
Tối: Ăn tối. Quý khách sẽ:
• Đi thuyền nghe ca Huế trên Sông Hương
• Thả hoa đăng cầu phúc lộc. Tự do.
Nghỉ đêm tại Huế.

NGÀY 04 : KHÁM PHÁ HUẾ   (Ăn sáng, trưa)

Sáng: Sau khi dùng điểm tâm, đoàn sẽ tham quan:
• Lăng vua Minh Mạng với khung cảnh thiên nhiên vừa hữu tình vừa ngoạn mục với điện Sùng Ân (thờ vua Minh Mạng và Hoàng hậu), hồ Trừng Minh, Minh Lâu, hồ Tân Nguyệt (trăng non), cổng tam quan Quang Minh Chính Trực. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Xe đưa quý khách đi mua sắm đặc sản tại chợ Đông Ba về làm quà cho người thân và bạn bè. 
14h00: Quý khách tập trung xe đưa ra Ga Huế, khởi hành về Hà Nội chuyến tàu SE2, quý khách tự do nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

NGÀY 05 : Về điểm xuất phát

04h10: Quý khách về đến Hà Nội, Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát. Kết thúc chương trình. Chào và hẹn gặp lại qúy khách.

Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 3.950.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao) 
Ghi chú: Khách lẻ vui lòng liên hệ. Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

* GIÁ BAO GỒM:

- Xe du lịch đời mới, tiện nghi phục vụ theo suốt chương trình.
- Vé tàu nằm khứ hồi HN//ĐN – Huế//HN.
- Hướng dẫn tiếng Việt nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm theo suốt chương trình
- Phí tham quan các điểm có trong chương trình
- Thuyền nghe ca Huế trên sông Hương.
- Ăn các bữa theo chương trình: Điểm tâm tại K/sạn + Ăn trưa - tối tại các nhà hàng.
- 01 nước 0,5l / chai / pax.
- Khách sạn tiện nghi tiêu chuẩn 2*, loại phòng tiêu chuẩn : 2 khách/phòng. 
- Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour.

* KHÔNG BAO GỒM:

- Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…
* Ghi chú: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04.3932 0255 Hotline: 0987 303 118 ( Ms Mơ)


NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!

----------

